# Would like a TTC buddy for June 2012 :)



## CakeCottage

Hi ladies,

Myself and OH are going to be TTC as of around 28th June '12!
I'd like a buddy to chat with over how we're both getting on, tips and general venting for each other :)
Rach xx


----------



## M3LL

Hello!

I too will also begin TTC in June. There are lots of ladies waiting until around the June/July time so I'm sure you will have loads of buddies soon!

But until then you can put up with me  x


----------



## CakeCottage

Haha hi m3ll, I'm Rachael, 26, from Liverpool....
Been broody since I was around 18/19 but wanted to be settled in our own home and more financially stable before TTC our first!
Been with OH since 2008 but have known him since I was 18 when we briefly dated!
We originally planned to TTC in January but OH wanted to put it back as we has just moved into our new home! 
After a few arguments (and tears) we finally settled on June! 
I'm just hoping he doesn't back out when it comes to it as it'll devastate me!!

So enough of me whining ha, u looking forward to TTC?
I can't wait although some days the thought of being a mum terrifys me!! Is that weird?

X


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi TTC in June also! I guess my situation is a little different though. My partner had a VR so waiting anxiously just to have sex let alone starting TTC. 

I am really nervous though and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for another little baby :) 

I would love a TTC buddy would be fab


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi slinkimalinki,
Wow that must be tough for you, hope everything goes well with it!!
We can be buddies :) just nice to talk to someone else who will understand the ups and downs of TTC, men dont like the female hormones haha!!
Rach x


----------



## M3LL

Hi Rachael

I'm 29 from Staffordshire. Married to my OH for 7 months now been with him since we were 21. I'm new to this broody lark - the day we got married it clicked in my head that I wanted a family & to say I'm a bit obssessed is an understatement! 

2 reasons for waiting until June:
1) we are going on a belated honeymoon in June & I would love a honeymoon baby
2) I have recently been promoted at work and want to give the role 12 months before going on maternity leave.

I know exactly how you feel about arguments & tears I must have cried a river over a TTC date - my husband didn't understand why I needed one. He was the one who found this website and luckily it help to persaude him to agree to my date in June. FX he doesn't change his mind also when the time comes (I'm pretty sure he won't though, he knows how important it is to me).

I know what you mean about it being scary - some days I'm so desperate for a LO I can cry with frustration and pray AF won't come, then when it gets close to her arrival date I get scared & pray that she will. Bonkers aren't I?!

FX the time until June flys by!


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi Rach,

That would be really nice :) Look forward to getting to know all you ladies during your individual journey's!


----------



## CakeCottage

M3LL I'm exactly the same with the AF thing ha, bizarre isn't it... I definately won't be like that after June ha! I don't particularly want to get pregnant before then as I have a hen night to go on in May and I'm going away for a few days with the girls on the 20th June. Anytime after then it's all go!!
So skinimalinki, when did your OH have the big op? When will you find out if it's been successful? :D 
Xx


----------



## gflady

I may join you! We're currently not sure when to start TTC again. I'm a newly qualified nurse so waiting until I feel more settled in my job, which I'm hoping will be really soon!!!


----------



## TracyE.

My DH and I will also begin TTC #1 in June (maybe even May depending on how DH feels). We will be married for 4 years at of June 7th. He is still in school and I am working full-time so we have been putting off TTC until he is close to finishing school, which seems to be taking an ETERNITY!!!!! We were TTC for a few months last year, didn't conceive, and ended up deciding to wait a while to keep trying. I am really hoping this time around it happens in the first 3 months because have been suffering from baby fever for the last 4 years :)


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi Rach, OH had his op 2 weeks on Tuesday and SA due for the 12 week mark. 
Very nervous. Really want this to work out :) xx


----------



## M3LL

slinkymalinki said:


> Hi Rach, OH had his op 2 weeks on Tuesday and SA due for the 12 week mark.
> Very nervous. Really want this to work out :) xx

Finger crossed for you it has all gone smoothly and a LO is on it's way to you very very soon.


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi TracyE and gflady :)
Sorry I didn't comment sooner, was at a wedding yesterday... Oddest day ever to have a wedding (a Wednesday) the ceremony was in Lancaster and then the reception was in rainford in a teepee... It was bloody freezing ha!!
These next three months feel like they are going to drag when I just want them to hurry up!! Hope we conceive quickly :) 
Xx


----------



## CakeCottage

slinkymalinki said:


> Hi Rach, OH had his op 2 weeks on Tuesday and SA due for the 12 week mark.
> Very nervous. Really want this to work out :) xx

I hope it works for you both hun, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## sdc010905

Hey,
My name's Sarah and I've been with OH for 6 years. We already have a little boy and can't wait to start trying for #2 in June! Would love to be buddies-I know it's going to take over my life and there's only so much baby talk OH can listen to!


----------



## Annie77

I'm Annie and am waiting til June due to recent losses and deciding to lose some weight and take it easy for a few months.

Hubby didn't want a 3rd but after a wee accident resulted in ectopic last year he is letting me have one last bump and baby!


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi Sarah,
Oh I know tell me about it, I try to limit my baby gushing as i dont want too scare my OH too much... Tbh he just rolls his eyes now!! We've had the "your not going to back out on this" talk a few times so we're deffo going for June!!
I'm so excited ha!!
Female hormones eh!!
X


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi Annie,
Hope you're doing ok after your sad losses :( we also sadly had a loss 3 years ago, a baby at that time obviously wasn't meant to be!! 
I'm also on the weight loss train... How are you getting on with that? 
Xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi Sarah and Annie looking forward to hearing that you get your BFPs in June! 

Rach it's good to have buddies in a forum like this :) Men just don't seem to get broodiness lol


----------



## CakeCottage

slinkymalinki said:


> Hi Sarah and Annie looking forward to hearing that you get your BFPs in June!
> 
> Rach it's good to have buddies in a forum like this :) Men just don't seem to get broodiness lol

Haha tell me about it, my OH just rolls his eyes at me now when I show him stuff I'd like for our LO or when I start going on ha!! Men hey!!
Roll on BFP's ASAP xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Morning lovely ladies,
im sorry if this is TMI but it excited me this morning as ive just realised i only have 3 more AF's till we start TTC... (I ov'd yesterday, having my brother to stay obviously stopped us from doing the baby dance - i'm only waiting to try as OH wants to wait till June!!)

The OH and I went shopping yesterday and went into John Lewis so we (I) went up to the baby department to have a little look at prams. I've been convinced I wanted the bugaboo chameleon since my cousin had the iCandy Peach and it was faulty (the back wheel kept coming off). However, when we went in yesterday they've got a new limited edition print iCandy out and its gorgeous and the wheels have been changed a bit in the design process. So now I'm torn!!! (I know its a bit early to be thining about this but its a lot of money to spend isn't it and I just want to be certain I choose the right one!) 
OH isn't really bothered about what pram we get as long as I'm happy with it!! :happydance:
I'm obsessing here and you probably all think I'm mad haha!!:haha:

Rach xxx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi Everyone, 

I purchased my fertility crystals today! One that I have wanted for awhile, but was waiting till after my OH's op is a Shiva Lingham. See the link below. 

https://www.bojistones.com/stones/Shiva-lingham.html

Does anyone else use crystals. I love crystals. I also purchased carnelian, garnet and moonstone can't wait to charge them up

Wonderful news Rach, can't wait either!!!


----------



## slinkymalinki

Rach I love looking at baby stuff! Hopefully I will get another wonderful opportunity to shop for a LO again :) I bet you change your mind a hundred times on the type of pram lol


----------



## CakeCottage

slinkymalinki said:


> Rach I love looking at baby stuff! Hopefully I will get another wonderful opportunity to shop for a LO again :) I bet you change your mind a hundred times on the type of pram lol

Oh no hun its definately between the bugaboo cam black frame ltd edition or the iCandy peach london print ltd edition!!

https://www.johnlewis.com/231403587/Product.aspx

https://www.icandyworld.com/uk/en/products/peach_limited_edition

i love them both!! xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi Rach,

I love the Bugaboo. What a lovely pram! Now you you are going to get me started lmao


----------



## slinkymalinki

I'm showing my OH! I wonder if I can get one in OZ hmmm


----------



## CakeCottage

They're both too fabulous arn't they... my OH isn't really that bothered about what pram we get as it'll be me using it mostly... he's more concerned about the nursery - which we have already painted already, just needs to have its stick-arounds put on. We're not going to find out the sex when we do conceive so we've done it in neutral colours (am I too prepared?)
I'm sure you'll be able to get it in Oz as its an american brand (miranda had the bugaboo bee for brady on SATC - unbelievably sad fact for you there!!:blush:)
xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

I worked out that it is $2000, oh well my pram will be like a battered old shopping trolley by comparison :(


----------



## CakeCottage

yeah it is an expensive one (around £900 here)
i wouldnt need to buy a buggy/stroller though as its lightweight and ill save money by not having to buy a stroller! xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

That is around $1800 Australian if my calculations are correct! Hmmm think I will have a look around, I don't want to spend more than $300 on a pram

For me I think baby first!


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah it is a lot of money to pay out but as its really the only major thing we need to buy... we've been picking bits up since we agreed to start trying and have basically everything except the pram now - that seems so weird!!)
x


----------



## M3LL

Hi Ladies 

Sorry I haven't been in touch last few days very manic at work at the moment! But now have a week off so plenty of time to chat! 

I too am obsessed with the pram I want! My OH had the cheek to suggest we bought a 2nd hand one of EBay. No Way! Only the best wheels for my LO. I think my favourites so far are the Silver Cross or Mama's & Papa's. I've heard a lot on the forum about the wheels falling off the ICandy so glad to hear they'be changed the design just in time for you Rach! 

Anyone else watch OBEM this week? Not sure why but I found it particularly emotional this week & cried my eyes out. Think it maybe because its so close to us TTC & I want my own OBEM experience so badly! Xxx


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi M3LL,
I'm the opposite, I've been off since Wednesday but i'm back in tommorow :( boohoo!!
Hope you have a nice few days off... its been lovely to just chill out with the OH (he's a teacher and is on half term at the moment).

Oh I know... men just dont understand... i want a new pram for our first, i wouldn't be that bothered for our second as i'll probably just use the same pram!!
I do like the iCandy but I thin the Bugaboo is winning me over, plus the OH says he prefers it (not that he's particularly bothered really, I think he just said it to get me out of JL).

Oh M3LL, I cry everytime at OBEM, I have done since the first series haha... saying that I cry at everything.... Emmerdale kiced me off the other day when Aaron left and called Paddy Dad. God help my OH when I am actually a big pregnant hormonal mess!!!

I seriously cannot wait to experience pregnancy and the birth... I just want to embrace the process that women were designed to experience :)

Have you got anything nice planned for your time off?

Rach xx


----------



## M3LL

Yea it's my 30th on Thursday so my OH is taking me to centre parks for the weekend, I've always wanted to go so I'm really excited. It will be lovely to get away for a few days as me & OH haven't spent any quality time together since we got married last August. 

I know what you mean About not being able to wait to experience it all. OBEM hasn't put me off in the slightest. My OH hates it when the show the gory bits & the women are screaming. 

Somedays I could cry (& often do) with the frustration of how badly I want to be pregnant - mother natures certainly a very strong force. 
Oh well hopefully a lovely weekend away will provide me the perfect opportunity to persaude hubby to start trying earlier hee hee! 

Quick question - do you planting chart etc or are you just going to take a relaxed approach?


----------



## M3LL

Oh I keep forgetting to say - I'm Mell btw.


----------



## CakeCottage

ahh how nice, OH wanted to have one last holiday before we start trying but we bought a new house in December and we're still decorating and buying furniture so thats unlikely to happen. Ive compromised and agreed to a camping trip to some battleground in scotland (OH is a major history geek ha).

My OH is the same, he just sits there when I put it on like "urgh how can you watch this, its like torture". Men eh... gang of wusses!!!

I don't chart as of yet, im pretty in touch with my body as ive not been on BC since early 2010... I find false hormones dont particularly agree with me... we had an accident on the pill which resulted in a MC in Sept '09, i went on the implant following that and it made me feel suicidal. We've been using the withdrawal method effectively since Jan 2010. 
Its helped with getting to know my cycles a bit better, i get Ov pains on days 15/16 and CM becomes egg whitish around day 12/13.... Sorry if that TMI!!
I'm thinking about temping just to narrow down my exact Ov day!

How about you chick?

xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Only two months, 3 weeks to go Rach!!!!


----------



## M3LL

I haven't used BCP for years - I suffer with anxiety so didn't want to put any hormones in my body that makes that even worse. We've always used condoms but have recently started using the withdrawal method too. 

I haven't been charting or anything - I use a app on my phone just to give me a rough idea of when AF is due & OH wants to casually TTC in June. I'm really hoping a nice relaxing holiday is going to help me relax and conceive first time as I know I'll very likely be a nervous wreck if it doesn't and start to get obsessed by it all. I want a happy conception & don't want it taking over my life. 

Really sorry to hear about your MC, let's hope things go smoothly for everyone.x


----------



## CakeCottage

slinkymalinki said:


> Only two months, 3 weeks to go Rach!!!!

I know im farrrrr toooo excited.... need it to hurry up ha x


----------



## CakeCottage

M3LL said:


> I haven't used BCP for years - I suffer with anxiety so didn't want to put any hormones in my body that makes that even worse. We've always used condoms but have recently started using the withdrawal method too.
> 
> I haven't been charting or anything - I use a app on my phone just to give me a rough idea of when AF is due & OH wants to casually TTC in June. I'm really hoping a nice relaxing holiday is going to help me relax and conceive first time as I know I'll very likely be a nervous wreck if it doesn't and start to get obsessed by it all. I want a happy conception & don't want it taking over my life.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your MC, let's hope things go smoothly for everyone.x

I'm the same, suffer with panic attacks, I also suffer with an irregular heartbeat due to one of my valves pumping prematurely causing me to have palpatations... I can't be put on medication for it either as I've got low BP (90/60) --- i'm a walking disaster really :cry:

I'd like a relaxed conception too, I know I'm going to obsess though!! I was discussing with the OH yesterday if he'd want me to tell him when I'm going to Ov and he was like erm no it'll put me off just put something sexy on (TMI sorry) ha men eh!!!
xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

That's hilarious! I guess that's a good compromise though. My OH is exactly the same...


----------



## CakeCottage

Tell me about it, I can barely get him to DTD these days haha!!! xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Well lots of DTDing come June :)


----------



## CakeCottage

haha well.... i go away with my mum and 2 aunties on the 20th June for 5 days - my nan had 6 kids over a 20 year period so my auntie is 6 years older than me, mums only 18 years older so we're all more like sisters!!
we get back just in time for Ov though ha x


----------



## slinkymalinki

Perfect timing! I started using the iPeriod app on my iPad. It's pretty cool. I Ov mid June sometime :) I think it will take time with me though. Putting this one into the lap of the gods...


----------



## slinkymalinki

You have to keep me completely updated once you start TTC so I have someone to stalk also lol


----------



## CakeCottage

I'll have to get that one on the iPhone... 
Definately, I'll be stalking you to see how you're getting on! Hope its quic for both of us... we could be bump buddies then xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

That would be nice xx Did you download IP onto your iPhone? I think it was $1.99 wo/advertisements and for fertility charting. I am finding it really helpful. 

Back to keeping track of my period again...feels strange!


----------



## goddess25

Is it too late to join. You all sound like your getting on well already. ANyway going to try and gatecrash and see what happens ;)

I am Jo, I am scottish but live in Canada and have 2 Canadian born kids a 3 year old boy and 1 year old daughter...currently with Scottish accents. I am planning on #3 in June and my last. Still have a bit of convincing of the OH to do but he knows I am taking folic acid and he knows that this month I am temping and doing OPKs to monitor my cycle!

Hope we all get pregnant quickly.


----------



## goddess25

In terms of your stroller obsession the I candy new one is super nice. The I candy isn't sold over here (thankfully). I went for a really cheap pram first time around and it was ok, then I had #2 and I had to buy a new double that was fairly expensive. I want one of the I candy doubles...


----------



## CakeCottage

I haven't as of yet slinkimalinki, I've got a head like a seive and keep forgetting haha!! 

Hi Jo, welcome :) as you may have already read I'm Rachael, 26, Liverpool :) TTC #1 in June, I'm really excited yet anxious!!
I'm not doing too badly with working out my cycles as I've not been on BC for around 2 years!
I'm sure your OH won't need to be convinced too much ;) xx

Ps. Pram obsession has gone back to the bugaboo cam xx


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi Jo nice to meet you, hope you get your #3 really soon :) 

I don't particularly have a pram obsession...or at least not until Rach sent me the links to the prams she has picked out...lol bad influence 

I hope I can find one very similar to the Bugaboo Rach not sure whether they have this brand here, I will have to have a look around


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm just obsessed with baby stuff in general, I've known what I want the nursery to look like, what pram I want, how I want to feed and I want reusable nappies... My OH thinks I'm mad! X


----------



## slinkymalinki

I think it is great to have this planned out! 

I'm counting down for both of us


----------



## bellablue

june is what i had in mind but maybe july lol we had our daughter on our honey moon in june in 2010 so we thought we try the same time 2 years later on same date!

good luck ladies


----------



## CakeCottage

Ahh Bellablue nice to meet you, thats lovely! We're trying as of the end of June so more like July ha!!

On another note I'm venting as my MIL is pissing me off - pardon my French!!
But she really is... Not because of us wanting to TTC (she doesnt know anything about it, only my mum and a friend know we will be TTC)
She just annoys me in regards to mine and my OH's house, she comes down puts her feet up on my couch and takes over my living room! I know it sounds petty but I don't do it in hers so why should she do it in mine?? My mum doesn't do it either!! Arghhh x


----------



## M3LL

CakeCottage said:


> Ahh Bellablue nice to meet you, thats lovely! We're trying as of the end of June so more like July ha!!
> 
> On another note I'm venting as my MIL is pissing me off - pardon my French!!
> But she really is... Not because of us wanting to TTC (she doesnt know anything about it, only my mum and a friend know we will be TTC)
> She just annoys me in regards to mine and my OH's house, she comes down puts her feet up on my couch and takes over my living room! I know it sounds petty but I don't do it in hers so why should she do it in mine?? My mum doesn't do it either!! Arghhh x

HaHaHa - theres nothing more annoying than people over stepping the mark when visiting is there! I hate having house guests for anything longer than 24 hours - any longer & I want them gone! I think they start to clutter up the house and there so hard work always wanting to be fed and watered! 

My Nan always says visitors are like fish, after 2 days they go off :haha:

Change of subject slightly but is anyone else finding the closer they get to June the harder it is to wait! I'm so tempted right now to say 'sod it lets start now' & my mothercare catelogue gets browsed from cover to cover on daily basis. 

To try & distract myself I've stepped up my exercise plan & running a lot more. Since getting married my weight has slowly been creeping up (not a massive amount only half a stone) but I want it gone before we get pregnant so I don't have that to loose as well as the baby weight! I thought it would be a good distraction technique - not working so far though :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

Mel, long time no see :) 
Oh I know the funny thing is though, she wasn't staying overnight, she was just there waiting in for a delivery! I just get annoyed as he moans that she's put weight on and then comes to ours, eats all the biscuits/chocolate bars for my OH's packed lunches... I sit and wonder then how dare she moan that she's fat when she eats all my food!!
Haha I like your nan, she talks sense!!

Definitely, June can't come quick enough, just ask Karen (slinkimalinki) about the mishap I had with mothercare Moses basket haha!!! 

I still have 17lb to lose to get to my target before TTC eek!! X


----------



## M3LL

CakeCottage said:


> Mel, long time no see :)
> Haha I like your nan, she talks sense!!
> 
> Definitely, June can't come quick enough, just ask Karen (slinkimalinki) about the mishap I had with mothercare Moses basket haha!!!

My nan is awesome TBH, although like your MIL she can drive me nuts when she's interfering. Next time she comes rounsd you'll have to hide all the good biscuits and give her only Rich Tea - LOL

You MUST share about the mothercare mishap - come on tell!!


----------



## CakeCottage

I do hide them (only in the bottom drawer but still biscuits are normally kept in cupboards right? So why she goes in the drawers is beyond me!) 

Well the mothercare mishap, where do I begin?
I have a mothercare account due to ordering my cousin a gift off there a couple of years ago when she had her DD and I get emails every month with offers etc. so I'd had this email with a 10% off code. So I was perusing (as we eager WTT'ers do - or is that just me?) and I seen that this Moses basket which I'd liked for a while already had 30% off so I put it in the basket to see how much it would be with the extra 10% off aswell... So I find out and then I go to click the 'cancel' button... Only I didnt press the 'cancel' button, I click the 'confirm' button!! So I now have a Moses basket sitting in my spare room! I had to confess to OH obviously who thought I was barking (nothing new there tbh) x


----------



## M3LL

Thats brilliant! Maybe I could use that excuse and start buying things! Every month I get tempted to buy little items of clothing just in case, never do though. I have read a number of ladies on here have already started buying things that are in the sales.

I did buy a baby/pregnancy magazine last month and my OH rolled his eyes when he saw it & said I was mad! He soon got interested though as it came with a baby names book and I kept reading out the meanings of certain names he likes.
I will definately be ordering some preggo guides off amazon very soon. I need to swat up before it actually happens, don't I!


----------



## CakeCottage

Well we already have a cot as we bought that in January (we were supposed to be TTC in January but OH decided he needed another 6 months so he allowed me to buy the cot as a bargaining tool... Kind of like a baby down payment ha!) 
Men eh!! 
X


----------



## M3LL

That must have been heartbreaking for you in January. xx 

I'm terrified my OH is going to change his mind in June. I confronted him about it last week and he promised he wouldn't and I have no reason not to believe him, but that still doesn't stop me worrying about it happening. I'm finding it hard to wait until June but if I have to wait any longer I'm sure I would completely loose the plot!


----------



## CakeCottage

I was devastated and there was a lot of tears from us both... He felt he was letting me down but just needed more time! So after a long hard talk we agreed on 6 months and that meant June and the cot was the down payment! I do still worry that it'll get to June and he will back out but doubt he will as he makes sure i take my prenatals each morning and he'd on his multis x


----------



## M3LL

I'm certain he won't let you down this time, especially as you've already bought a few things now (even if some were by accident lol).

I've had some brilliant news today, my husband got told he was being promoted & would get a pay rise in May. That's a massive relief as it helps reassure me he won't change his mind in June & he can buy me that really expensive pram I wanted  

eeeek not long to wait now!


----------



## CakeCottage

I was shocked when he said keep the mothercare mishap ha! I've been visited by AF a little earlier this month :/ im usually around 30-32 day cycles but this month I've had a 28 day cycle... Just means Junes AF comes a bit earlier too hehe xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello Ladies!!! I think it would be awesome to have a ttc buddy in June as well! My hubby and I are going to start ttc in late June/ early July ( whenever AF is done ) and I just can't wait!! :happydance: I look forward to hearing from everyone on their progress!


----------



## M3LL

CakeCottage said:


> I was shocked when he said keep the mothercare mishap ha! I've been visited by AF a little earlier this month :/ im usually around 30-32 day cycles but this month I've had a 28 day cycle... Just means Junes AF comes a bit earlier too hehe xx

I usually have a 28 day cycle but last time was 30. I held out for 2 whole days before I did a test (can't believe I managed two days). Of course it was negative & literally half an hour later the witch arrived.

I think subconciously our bodies must know what we're planning & decide they are going to cause trouble!

I bought a pregnancy magazine this week & it came with the Babies R Us catelogue - OMG I'm buying it ALL!! I appear to be gaining a right little collection of nursery catelogues! :haha:

Welcome Mrs Luvbug!! x


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi mrsluvbug welcome, June's not tooooo far away now do we can all sit and get giddy together!!!
Yeah Mel, the evil one has decided she wants me to be mean to me!! 
Ooh the babies r us catalogue I must have a little mooch at that... At lease with a catalogue I'm less likely to accidentally order anything ha!! X


----------



## bellablue

mrs.luvbug said:


> hello ladies!!! I think it would be awesome to have a ttc buddy in june as well! My hubby and i are going to start ttc in late june/ early july ( whenever af is done ) and i just can't wait!! :happydance: I look forward to hearing from everyone on their progress!

thats when we are trying end of june/july near are wedding anniversary like our first one


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Thanks for the welcomes :flower:
I LOVE looking at baby stuff! Every store we go in to I want to look at stuff (even though it's usually the same stuff) I still like planning what I want to get haha. Good thing I don't have a Babies R Us close- I'd go crazy!!


----------



## M3LL

Right Ladies - needing your help here. 
Can you give me a vurtural slap round the face and tell me to get a grip please? 

For the last 3 days I have had some funny tummy aches on & off, feels a little bit like ovulation pain. I have had to spend 5 hours driving yesterday so my body has been scrunched up quite a bit. 

My boobs are also a bit achy but AF due next week so this is usual. 

We've had a lot more sex this month than usual but always using the withdrawal method & didn't do the deed when according to my iPhone app I ovulated. 

Deep down I know the chances of being preggo are tiny, but doesn't stop me hoping. Can you ladies just confirm what I already know please & tell me I haven't got a chance so I can get with my week & stop distracting myself with hope!

My sanity will be ever so grateful for your help  

Xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Hi all. 

Would love to join you all as a buddy. Going away on my late honeymoon in June, we'll be married a year then and my goodness it's flew by... Think I read someone else here also going on a belated honeymoon too.

We are hoping to start soon as we come home from our long overdue honeymoon. Possible June/July. It will be our second try at ICSI so we will be saying prayers everyday for our dream to come through.

Live in Dublin, so we are going back to the Hari Unit  im sure everyone is so excited about starting <3


----------



## goddess25

M3ll there is always hope ;)

I got duffed with my daughter 4-5 days before ovulation. The sperm just survived up there I suppose until it was needed.

Sorry I know you most likely symptom spot like crazy now.


----------



## M3LL

Welcome to the gand trying4babies, I'm going on belated honeymoon too in June. We're planning to go to Mexico, although nothing booked yet! Hoping to get a late deal! Where are you going?

Goddess25, I did two HPT's 9dpo and 12dpo and both BFN but i'm still recieving the symptoms and the witch is now officially late by one day which never happens.
I torn whether to test again, don't want to waste the test as I've already recieved 2 negos, but where the heck is that blasted witch?!?

Thanks for coming back to me.xxx


----------



## CakeCottage

How the heck have I missed these past few posts haha... Deffo on a different planet at the mo haha!!
Welcome Trying4babies :) Fingers crossed for you with your ICSI cycle - my mum works in a fertility clinic here in Liverpool so I'm used to hearing all about different assisted conception methods!! Hope it works FXed for you in June :)

Mel fingers also crossed for you hehe, must admit I've had a bizarre cycle this month... The witch must know that TTC is approaching and wants to throw us all off course haha xx


----------



## trying4babies

m3ll - thanks for the welcome, very excited for going away, only 5 wks to.go and we will be in the sun along with 40 others  We are off to Salou, not your typical honeymoon destination but it's a short flight and it's all inclusive & the hotel we are staying in has a rooftop terrace for adults only so will have some couple time  
I'll be so looking forward to the ICSI but the DH isn't so keen because I was utterly heartbroken when I knew it was a failure.. It's taken me this long to convince him.


CakeCottage- Thanks to you too for the welcome. Im sure you've heard some great stories from your mam & id say she loves her job.  My DH is a Liverpool supporter and keeps egg'in me to go. Heard the shopping is fabulous too.


----------



## Banana2012

Can I join please? :flower: I am 27 years old, and will be starting to TTC #1 at the end of June/beginning of July. It's felt like a really long wait so far, as I've had to come off medication I take for Rheumatoid Arthritis in order to start to try, but I'm so excited that the time is nearly here!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Can I join please ladies. I'm waiting as hubby is in afghan doing a 6month tour. He is home around June 9th! So very excited, although I had a mc or more likely a chemical preg in April at about 4 and half weeks. We must have got preg on his leave mid march! Very lucky but not so lucky in the end.
Having a few issues with my cycle since coming off depo march 2011. But keeping my fingers crossed things will be better wen hubby home and I'm less stressed!

Ps my name is lisa live in south wales near Cardiff, I turned 30 march this year and we have a 4 year old boy called Alfie so this is for no.2


----------



## CakeCottage

Welcome Lisa, 
I'm Rachael, 26 from Liverpool. 
We'll be TTC our first as of the 25th June... I'm so excited!!
Sorry about your loss hun, I had a mc two years ago at 8/9 weeks and I'm only just coming to terms with it... Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

CakeCottage said:


> Welcome Lisa,
> I'm Rachael, 26 from Liverpool.
> We'll be TTC our first as of the 25th June... I'm so excited!!
> Sorry about your loss hun, I had a mc two years ago at 8/9 weeks and I'm only just coming to terms with it... Xx

Aw I'm so sorry for ur loss, must be so hard. For me I feel ok as it was so early on, I did the test a week before AF was due so found out at 3 weeks and less than 2 weeks later I got a negative test. So was not even 5 weeks. Think I would have been devastated had I got past 6 weeks. 

Fingers crossed wen u start TTC it wont take long x


----------

